# Bringing in the wood



## Badfish740 (Jan 23, 2012)

The new system is working pretty well:







My wife thinks the cart is "cute":






The "wood chute," otherwise known as a converted basement window:






The inside woodbox-this should last about four or five days:


----------



## Dix (Jan 23, 2012)

Sweet 

It is "cute"  ;-P


----------



## stejus (Jan 23, 2012)

Sweet setup... you may want to invest in some snow tires for that JD Tracktor if you get any more snow on the ground...


----------



## ohio woodburner (Jan 23, 2012)

i agree nice set up   do you always leave the mower deck on?  maybe some snow chains if it gets to deep


----------



## Badfish740 (Jan 23, 2012)

ohio woodburner said:
			
		

> i agree nice set up   do you always leave the mower deck on?  maybe some snow chains if it gets to deep



This is the first time I've ever used it for anything other than mowing.  I just picked the cart up recently-before this I was hauling wheel barrow loads.  I had an old 110 with no deck that would have made a great pulling tractor but it needed a lot of work so I sold it to a collector-I should have kept it!


----------



## PapaDave (Jan 23, 2012)

Mine's a Cub, but I do the same, sans mowing deck. 
I put chains on it 2-3 years ago, and man, what a difference.
I plow with it too.


----------



## gzecc (Jan 23, 2012)

Badfish, your going to have to choose your obsession. Is it going to be tractors or wood? I switch between both.


----------



## greythorn3 (Jan 23, 2012)

i got a jd lawn trator like that one, i think mines a 180 tho. biggest piece of junk ever made! i also have a murrray of all things lawn tractor, thats a million times better. i know its hard to belive but its true, them small jds are just garbage.

anyhow how you liking your wood furnace? i have the same one, and i love mine! man that thing can eat some wood tho! but bout is it nice to use the ducting to heat the entire house evenly!


----------



## cptoneleg (Jan 24, 2012)

Well I wouldn't have anything but a J D the decks drop off real easy 4 pins.  Try it you will like it,  the grass will wait.


----------



## bogydave (Jan 24, 2012)

Beats the heck out of wheel barrow, especially  in the  snow.
Nice set up. 
Awesome wood shed


----------



## GAMMA RAY (Jan 24, 2012)

Your wife is right..the cart is cute.  

Badfish, you need a hat....your ear looks frozen in that photo!  :lol:

Nice woodshed btw..


----------



## Badfish740 (Jan 24, 2012)

greythorn3 said:
			
		

> i got a jd lawn trator like that one, i think mines a 180 tho. biggest piece of junk ever made! i also have a murrray of all things lawn tractor, thats a million times better. i know its hard to belive but its true, them small jds are just garbage.



I dunno-I would disagree.  The tractor in the picture was bought new in 1984 by my FIL.  He gave it to my wife and I when we bought our house in 2008 because he figured that 24 years later it was time to get a new one   Neither of us have done anything to it besides the normal stuff-change oil, replace belts, sharpen blades, etc...  It can't hold a candle to the 110 I had in terms of pulling power, but it's really an apples to oranges comparison.  



			
				greythorn3 said:
			
		

> anyhow how you liking your wood furnace? i have the same one, and i love mine! man that thing can eat some wood tho! but bout is it nice to use the ducting to heat the entire house evenly!



This is our 3rd winter with it-I bought it for $300 from another member here who only used it once season.  It does eat some wood-the shed in the picture holds five cords and I'll burn it all by the end of the winter, but for what it is it suits our needs just fine.  I recommend them to everybody-lots of folks are tempted into going with those US Stove/Vogelzang units you can buy at TSC, but the Englander is the better built unit hands down.  Thanks for the comments on the shed all-not bad for free pallets and $50 worth of rejected lumber from Lowes!  :lol:


----------



## Flatbedford (Jan 24, 2012)

I made the upgrade from wheelbarrow tractor last winter. I will never go back. I second losing the deck and getting some chains. Be careful tractors tend to multiply if you let your guard down.


----------



## stee6043 (Jan 25, 2012)

This is how I haul the wood...I do wish it had a motor!


----------



## SmokeyCity (Jan 25, 2012)

does that big Englander  furnace have secondary tubes ?


----------



## Badfish740 (Jan 25, 2012)

SmokeyCity said:
			
		

> does that big Englander  furnace have secondary tubes ?



I sure wish it did :lol:  Secondaries could cut my wood consumption down to 4 cords I bet.  I've toyed with the idea of doing my own, but I'd rather have a wood hog that heats the house well than something experimental.  My long term dream for this house is converting to hydronic heat and installing a gasifier.


----------



## ironpony (Jan 25, 2012)

who needs a tractor
just tie the sled onto one of these guys
and say mush
becareful like Flatbed said they tend to multiply


----------

